# Kylin single coil build for flavour



## Gen (5/9/17)

Hi guys, 
I purchased a Kylin the weekend (thankfully no leaks yet), I'm very new to building coils, and was wondering if anybody else has done a single coil build on it? and if anyone can give me some advice on building it to get good flavour out of it, looking at doing a single coil build, low ohm, 25 - 35 watts and good flavour, if thats possible? I'm using a Smok Alien, TIA


----------



## Faheem777 (5/9/17)

Gen said:


> Hi guys,
> I purchased a Kylin the weekend (thankfully no leaks yet), I'm very new to building coils, and was wondering if anybody else has done a single coil build on it? and if anyone can give me some advice on building it to get good flavour out of it, looking at doing a single coil build, low ohm, 25 - 35 watts and good flavour, if thats possible? I'm using a Smok Alien, TIA



I haven't yet tried out a single coil in the Kylin but with both bottom and side airflow I would imagine you would need a pretty big single coil to get a decent vape out of it.


----------



## Gen (6/9/17)

Faheem777 said:


> I haven't yet tried out a single coil in the Kylin but with both bottom and side airflow I would imagine you would need a pretty big single coil to get a decent vape out of it.



The very first single coil we built on it was 3.5mm 26ga Ni80 with 8/9 turns and it worked really well, but by the 2nd day the ohm reading shot up from around .3ohm to 1.1 ohm, we still not sure why? vaped at 25-30 watts. like I said I'm very new to this, so just trying to get some ideas


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/9/17)

Gen said:


> The very first single coil we built on it was 3.5mm 26ga Ni80 with 8/9 turns and it worked really well, but by the 2nd day the ohm reading shot up from around .3ohm to 1.1 ohm, we still not sure why? vaped at 25-30 watts. like I said I'm very new to this, so just trying to get some ideas



Make sure your grub screws holding coil are still secure and also your 510 pin under atty is tight.


----------



## Gen (6/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Make sure your grub screws holding coil are still secure and also your 510 pin under atty is tight.


Will do, Thank you!


----------

